# Wire hanging from eyelid



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Had to get a cow in to remove heavy piece of wire from the eyelid of a cow. It does not look like it caused any problems with the eye, and she seem to be getting along with it OK. Had to cut it with a bolt cutters to twist it out. Oh, and I gave her a shot of LA300. I have no idea how she got that thing in there.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Maybe starting a new fashion trend with some of the young people.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

That certainly is a werid place for her to get that hooked. Cattle seem to always find a way to surprise us.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I swear - cows can figure out how to do the damndest things....I swear....

Over the years on dairy farms I've seen some stuff that just makes you shake your head, as I'm sure anybody dealing with cows already knows!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Ox76 said:


> I swear - cows can figure out how to do the damndest things....I swear....
> 
> Over the years on dairy farms I've seen some stuff that just makes you shake your head, as I'm sure anybody dealing with cows already knows!


Same with horses. Had a horse come in a while back that had picked up a fencing staple in her frog. The pasture she was in hadn't been used for 30+ years.

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That look rough. Glad you were able to get her up and remove the wire and the eye looks alright. We can't keep them from coming up with new ways to confound us, but you did a good job in playing Vet.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

My son had a $300 double bull blind that he used for turkey hunting on a nearby neighbors place. The blind was just across a pasture fence in the edge of the wood line. My neighbor doesn't keep the best fencing and some calves were crossing thru the fence in places getting into the woods. He walked up to his blind one afternoon and there were two 400 pound calves with their noses in the blind where he left the side unzipped. He told them to get out of there and there was another calf inside the blind already and when the other calves took off when they saw my son the other calf inside tried to go thru a 12" x 12" shooting hole in the front of the blind. The calf took the blind down the ridge and out of sight bawling the whole way. When my son finally located his blind it was shredded and every one of the aluminum poles and braces were bent or broken. Stuff happens with bovines no doubt.

Regards, Mike


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Vol said:


> My son had a $300 double bull blind that he used for turkey hunting on a nearby neighbors place. The blind was just across a pasture fence in the edge of the wood line. My neighbor doesn't keep the best fencing and some calves were crossing thru the fence in places getting into the woods. He walked up to his blind one afternoon and there were two 400 pound calves with their noses in the blind where he left the side unzipped. He told them to get out of there and there was another calf inside the blind already and when the other calves took off when they saw my son the other calf tried to go thru a 12" x 12" shooting hole in the front of the blind. The calf took the blind down the ridge and out of sight bawling the whole way. When my son finally located his blind it was shredded and every one of the aluminum poles and braces were bent or broken. Stuff happens with bovines no doubt.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Dad once had a cow stick her head in an old TV box, his horse did not want anything to do with that cow with it on her head. He eventually did get that box off her head.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Last yr I had a 300# calf stick it's head in the opening on a plastic lawn chair between seat & arm rest. Calf took off bawling/bellering across pasture straight to a lake. Calf swam out in lake about 50 yds,swimming in circles,went under several times & each time it went under I thought it would be it's last. Then the calf's mother showed up bawling so calf swam out of lake. I started scratching my head how I was going to catch calf to remove chair in this pasture full of trees. Calf put her head down to eat grass & some how got out of chair. I sure wish I had a video of the ordeal but she was too far away from me.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

During the blizzard of 93 here in upstate NY it was really bad in this area in particular. We got more snow than anybody else around - over 4 feet before the drifting. It was bad. We couldn't spread manure (this was at a 100+ head dairy farm) because our tractors couldn't get through out in the fields because the spreader would drag snow up like a plow and stop you dead (could barely get baleage to feed, using a 3020 with a bucket and double ring chains) and so could only run it out with the barn cleaner and just let it pile up out in the barnyard. Heifers were in the woods pasture out back of the yard and we had to let them into yard to get water and feed, one was up at end of barn and wouldn't come down and go back out to pasture. Had to get them out because milking parlor exited to that yard. She was retarded, I swear. I went up the side, around edge of barn to chase her out but she panicked and went through a spot where I would have had trouble fitting through the fence and jumped off the ledge smack into that huge pile of shit. Frozen outside, soft inside, and she was stuck. Spreader was backed up there off to the side a ways and she struggled and threw her head around something fierce - right toward the beaters of the spreader. She eventually got close enough and shore 'nuff - whipped her head and took a beater tine directly to the eye. Popped it. Fluid ran out down her face, she sat there, fight taken out of her, winking in some pain. Ended up having to chain her out around the neck with the skidsteer.

I swear (shaking my head).


----------

